# type of electrical plugs for using a trailing battery car



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Is there a standard for electrical connector to attach battery car to engine 2 wire? and which connectors comes from engine male or female?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a standard?


Not really, LGB did use a small pin, Aristo did use a 2 pin JST, no other company made a "Standard".


Female socket on the loco on LGB, and the Aristo's are male (you can see the 2 metal pins).


Greg


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Female socket on the loco on LGB, and the Aristo's are male (you can see the 2 metal pins).
> 
> Greg


I would think it best to have the female on the battery side - no metal pins sticking out to cause accidental shorts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agee, but he asked about standards, such as they are.


In general, I use JST's and all power devices are female








Actually there is some disagreement on female vs male definitions.... so in the pictures above the males are the ones where you can see the shiny silver pins, in my definition.


Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

It depends on whether you are talking about electrical Male and Female or mechanical Male and Female.
I agree with Greg.
The Male is where the electrical metal pins are exposed within the larger part and fit into the metal sockets on the smaller component.
Even though the smaller component mechanically fits into the larger component.
Most JST connectors are like that.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Its worth mentioning that the JST connectors mentioned above are available as pigtails, i.e., already assembled with 6" wire pigtails online-eBay-LHS. Buyer BEWARE, validate the polarity matches what you presently have in hand or be prepared to be disappointed.

Michael


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

One more piece of advice.
I cut off the hooks so that they can be pulled apart fairly easily.
I have seen what can happen if something derails and they don't come apart.
Usually the wires get ripped out but if the don't, the motors would still be turning.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the comment by Tony, about the lugs. Worth considering.
A precaution I have made is to mark the tops (looking up at you) of the JST type plugs with white paint. This gives a white to white necessity. The reason being anyone not used to the connectors - a visitor or vising family - might try to force a connection. It is also easier for my tired old eyes to see!


----------

